# So tough to get hired...?



## O3YhZW9IOmZXRjc4MjczVzxtX (Sep 7, 2009)

Hi everyone,

So, I got certified back in May of this year, and since then, I've been putting in applications left and right. I've put in at least 10 applications, all over the state (CA). So far, I've only heard back from 3; 2 who were polite enough to tell me that they were at full capacity and would keep my application on file, and 1 company who started calling me back to schedule a training orientation, but stopped calling me and not returning any of my calls. 

I'm reviewing my skills and my protocol books at least twice a week so I don't forget and I'm lurking here to read random EMS topics. 

I just want to...join your ranks so bad!

Why is it so hard? :sad:

-c


----------



## JonTullos (Sep 7, 2009)

Some companies won't hire because of lack of experience but for the most part, the problem is the economy.  Have you only been putting in at 911 agencies?  If so, you might want to consider transport companies.  How about hospital based services?  You might also think about volunteering (dun dun dunnnnn) to keep up your skills and get some experience while you're waiting for a paying gig.

Good luck!


----------



## Sapphyre (Sep 7, 2009)

it's hard because we're saturated...


----------



## Ridryder911 (Sep 7, 2009)

Sapphyre said:


> it's hard because we're saturated...



Absolutely! What entry requirements was enforced to enter the EMT program? ... You expect there to be a job after a few week night time course, when > 70% pass? 

R/r 911


----------



## O3YhZW9IOmZXRjc4MjczVzxtX (Sep 7, 2009)

JonTullos said:


> Some companies won't hire because of lack of experience but for the most part, the problem is the economy.  Have you only been putting in at 911 agencies?  If so, you might want to consider transport companies.  How about hospital based services?  You might also think about volunteering (dun dun dunnnnn) to keep up your skills and get some experience while you're waiting for a paying gig.
> 
> Good luck!



Ooh, I'll definitely be looking at the hospital based services. And yes, I've been putting in at 911 agencies as well as agencies where 90% of their services are IFTs.

And I'll have to look into volunteering- from lurking I remember volunteering is a hot topic here on these forums, I'll read into why.

Thanks for your quick reply.


----------



## O3YhZW9IOmZXRjc4MjczVzxtX (Sep 7, 2009)

Ridryder911 said:


> Absolutely! What entry requirements was enforced to enter the EMT program? ... You expect there to be a job after a few week night time course, when > 70% pass?
> 
> R/r 911



You're right, almost none. 

On that note, do you think it is working against me to be coming from a different background (non-EMS)? Would EMT companies prefer to hire a "clean slate" so to speak?


----------



## Sapphyre (Sep 7, 2009)

choe83188 said:


> Ooh, I'll definitely be looking at the hospital based services. And yes, I've been putting in at 911 agencies as well as agencies where 90% of their services are IFTs.
> 
> And I'll have to look into volunteering- from lurking I remember volunteering is a hot topic here on these forums, I'll read into why.
> 
> Thanks for your quick reply.



I see you're in Southern California.  Volunteer is pretty much non-existent, as is hospital based.

I got lucky and a had a job (911 even) 6 weeks out of school.  Course, this was over a year ago.


----------



## O3YhZW9IOmZXRjc4MjczVzxtX (Sep 7, 2009)

Sapphyre said:


> I see you're in Southern California.  Volunteer is pretty much non-existent, as is hospital based.
> 
> I got lucky and a had a job (911 even) 6 weeks out of school.  Course, this was over a year ago.



Never mind :wacko:


----------



## Sapphyre (Sep 7, 2009)

hang in there choe, there may be a new round of hiring soon, last years medic students are getting ready to want medic positions.....


----------



## O3YhZW9IOmZXRjc4MjczVzxtX (Sep 7, 2009)

Sapphyre said:


> hang in there choe, there may be a new round of hiring soon, last years medic students are getting ready to want medic positions.....



=) Thanks for the encouragement.

Sorry! just one more question! =(

Is it considered impolite/unethical/immoral/unprofessional to apply more than once to a company? these would be companies that I have not heard back from; I wouldn't apply to the ones who have said they would keep my application on file.


----------



## daedalus (Sep 7, 2009)

Advice: Take a job at a bookstore, coffee joint, etc. Any place that will be flexible with hours and understand educational advancement. Sign up for a college anatomy and physiology class, and be sure to take an intro to chemistry and biology course as well if you have a weak high school background in those subjects (anything less than a year of college-preparatory level Bio and Chem). After that, find a local paramedic program. I recommend NCTI Buellton, Ventura City College, and Mt. Sac. These three programs articulate to college credit for an AS degree. Finish this program and apply for AMR in its primary 911 counties (San Diego, Ventura, Riverside, Santa Barbara, San Mateo, Bay area, etc). Others to consider are King-American, San Luis Ambulance, and R/M in San Diego. Than, run 911 calls as the medic in charge to your heart's desire.

You just are going to have a horrible time trying to find any EMT job other than doctor's office shuttle for granny right now. Think of your future and invest now. I am available to answer any so cal specific questions you might have.


----------



## O3YhZW9IOmZXRjc4MjczVzxtX (Sep 7, 2009)

Thanks for reply and help daedalus.

Just a quick question about the paramedic programs - as I understand it, don't you need 1 year of experience onboard an ambulance? How do I waive this requirement?


----------



## Shishkabob (Sep 7, 2009)

By finding a school that doesn't require it.


----------



## Sapphyre (Sep 7, 2009)

choe83188 said:


> Thanks for reply and help daedalus.
> 
> Just a quick question about the paramedic programs - as I understand it, don't you need 1 year of experience onboard an ambulance? How do I waive this requirement?



Mt SAC only wants 6 months.  I think NCTI will take you as soon as you get on the streets.


----------



## daedalus (Sep 7, 2009)

NCTI will take you as soon as you cough up the doe so to speak. I know a med student who was a paramedic who went through NCTI Buellton and got his AS in paramedicine through NCTI's memo of understanding with the california community college system. Great medic. 

OP, also look very carefully at other health care careers before you settle on EMS.


----------



## O3YhZW9IOmZXRjc4MjczVzxtX (Sep 7, 2009)

Thanks everyone for your helpful replies.

I'll be finishing college this quarter, and will definitely be looking into paramedic school as an option. (and depending on if I manage to get hired at an ambulance company.

Daedalus, my fascination and desire has always been to work in the prehospital emergency setting. Couild you tell me what other careers are there as far as that's concerned?


----------



## daedalus (Sep 7, 2009)

choe83188 said:


> Thanks everyone for your helpful replies.
> 
> I'll be finishing college this quarter, and will definitely be looking into paramedic school as an option. (and depending on if I manage to get hired at an ambulance company.
> 
> Daedalus, my fascination and desire has always been to work in the prehospital emergency setting. Couild you tell me what other careers are there as far as that's concerned?



To be clear, I am not discouraging you from prehospital medicine, just challenging you to look at all of your options and weigh the advantages and disadvantages to each career. For example, it is very tough to make a living as a paramedic in California unless you become a firefighter as well. Perhaps that is what you want to do, and in that case, pursue a fire academy as well. The places I listed for employment in my first post in this thread highlight the better places to work in California as a private paramedic. Second, medicine is a fascinating field right now. Look into becoming a respiratory therapist or registered nurse as well, because they have a lot more education, respect, and pay than we do at the moment. An RN with ER or ICU experience may also become a Critical Care Transport RN and work in an ambulance as well.  

If you passion lies in EMS, never let someone tell you other wise.


----------



## DV_EMT (Sep 7, 2009)

listen to daedalus... I'm in the same position. Where are you exactly?... our county has a Medical Reserve Corp thats volunteer based and will help you keep your skills up.


----------



## O3YhZW9IOmZXRjc4MjczVzxtX (Sep 7, 2009)

I'm still keeping my options open (i'd like to think so anyways), but for now I'll just say that my passion is in EMS, Emergency Services, and the like. We'll see how it goes from there =)

DV EMT, I'm in between places at the moment. I'm in Thousand Oaks/Ventura County with my folks for the rest of the summer (1 week) for now, finishing up in San Diego. After that, it's up in the air where I will be based (a full time job, EMT or not) will determine where I go after that.


----------



## fortsmithman (Sep 8, 2009)

choe83188 said:


> =) Thanks for the encouragement.
> 
> Sorry! just one more question! =(
> 
> Is it considered impolite/unethical/immoral/unprofessional to apply more than once to a company? these would be companies that I have not heard back from; I wouldn't apply to the ones who have said they would keep my application on file.



It's perfectly OK to apply to more than one company.  You should apply to as many as you can.


----------



## EMTinNEPA (Sep 8, 2009)

fortsmithman said:


> It's perfectly OK to apply to more than one company.  You should apply to as many as you can.



No, he means apply again at the same company.

Personally, I wouldn't.


----------



## Akulahawk (Sep 8, 2009)

daedalus said:


> To be clear, I am not discouraging you from prehospital medicine, just challenging you to look at all of your options and weigh the advantages and disadvantages to each career. For example, it is very tough to make a living as a paramedic in California unless you become a firefighter as well. Perhaps that is what you want to do, and in that case, pursue a fire academy as well. The places I listed for employment in my first post in this thread highlight the better places to work in California as a private paramedic. Second, medicine is a fascinating field right now. Look into becoming a respiratory therapist or registered nurse as well, because they have a lot more education, respect, and pay than we do at the moment. An RN with ER or ICU experience may also become a Critical Care Transport RN and work in an ambulance as well.
> 
> If you passion lies in EMS, never let someone tell you other wise.


Daedalus makes some excellent points, and you'd be wise to listen. It really _is_ difficult to make a living as a Paramedic in California if you're not a firefighter also. On that end of things, it's also incredibly difficult to get picked up as a Firefighter, and many departments preferentially hire Paramedics. In this current economic environment, expect that public safety agencies are going to be VERY careful about hiring anyone... especially after they've just had to consider (or actually have to) lay off personnel. 

If you already have the educational background, you could go into another area of medicine, such as RT, RN, PA, or other allied field. Be forewarned though, many of those programs are impacted and entry to those programs can be challenging. 

Look back at your educational work and see what you need to follow your passion. You might surprise yourself. Once you've set yourself on a course to follow that passion, don't let anyone but you change your course.


----------



## Akulahawk (Sep 8, 2009)

EMTinNEPA said:


> No, he means apply again at the same company.
> 
> Personally, I wouldn't.


I wouldn't either... until the application is no longer on file... and that depends entirely on the company's application retention policy.


----------



## mycrofft (Sep 8, 2009)

*If you re-apply be sure to turn in a duplicate!*

No, read the answers above. 
How about moving? I left "SoCal" in 1975 and never regretted it.

Get a day job for money, satisfy your prehospital cravings with DMAT, MRC, other volunteer stuff. Get a job as a lifeguard, you can be saving lives almost immediately.


----------



## TripsTer (Sep 8, 2009)

mycrofft said:


> ...Get a job as a lifeguard, you can be saving lives almost immediately.



Well...I wouldn't say immediatetly...I think I can say most of us former lifeguards here probably never had to do CPR during our junior life saving career.


----------



## mycrofft (Sep 8, 2009)

*CPR usually isn't saving lives if the pt really needs it.*

>90% won't make it. My personal theory is the survivors didn't need it in the first place, and I have anecdotes which support it.
I meant save, not resuscitate. I made my first save the second week of a summer job (nonswimmer in lake water a foot deeper than he was tall) and went on for about three more outright saves and a dozen assists to prevent saves. No resuscitations, we were fast and we were lucky.h34r:
Or THEY were lucky!:glare:


----------



## TripsTer (Sep 8, 2009)

Ah okay I get ya. Guess I'm in that mentality that it doesn't count as a save until you start seeing NSR on the monitor. But you're right, by all means that is "saving" another person in the simplest respects.


----------



## 46Young (Sep 8, 2009)

Agencies misfile applications all the time. A good strategy would be to call HR to ask about the "status of your application" every several weeks or so, to show continued interest.

From what I've read, the single role EMS (non fire) job market/pay seems abysmal. Consider moving. Southwest ambulance in AZ mght be an option. I've read good things about Texas as well.


----------



## HNcorpsman (Sep 8, 2009)

i wouldn't really recommend moving to AZ to work for southwest... they might have a 20 year pension, but the pay is poor... like 12.75 for paramedic.... YIKES!!

have you looked for working as a ER tech?


----------



## 46Young (Sep 8, 2009)

HNcorpsman said:


> i wouldn't really recommend moving to AZ to work for southwest... they might have a 20 year pension, but the pay is poor... like 12.75 for paramedic.... YIKES!!
> 
> have you looked for working as a ER tech?



Damn, that's ghetto! If that's based on a 40 hour workweek, that's no good. If it's based on a 56 hour workweek, it may be liveable.


----------



## EMTGirl (Sep 8, 2009)

I just entered the job search with you and I live in Arizona and I can tell you that it's not any better here. I'm going to submit a resume to Southwest Ambulance but right now their website shows no openings. Good luck!


----------



## HNcorpsman (Sep 9, 2009)

Yeah, most of openings for EMT-B and P will be in Po Dunk nowhere. The best places to work in AZ are gonna be Tucson, Phoenix surrounding areas, and flagstaff... I think southwest only operates in the PIMA county area (tucson) Phoenix and flagstaff I believe are operated by Rural/Metro...

I think you should look into ER Tech jobs...


----------



## O3YhZW9IOmZXRjc4MjczVzxtX (Sep 9, 2009)

Hi everyone,

Thanks for the great replies the last few days. Moving isn't an option for me now, but I'll definitely be considering it in the future. And I'll keep applying, researching the paramedic schools, and definitely considering ER tech jobs.

Thanks for the luck, right back atcha for those looking for a job =)



HNcorpsman said:


> i wouldn't really recommend moving to AZ to work for southwest... they might have a 20 year pension, but the pay is poor... like 12.75 for paramedic.... YIKES!!
> 
> have you looked for working as a ER tech?



And on that note, no, I haven't considered being an ER tech. I don't believe this qualifies as experience towards becoming a paramedic so... =/


----------



## DV_EMT (Sep 9, 2009)

Ventura County Has a MRC... you might wanna start there


----------



## eveningsky339 (Sep 16, 2009)

Let me put my two cents in:

When nursing wasn't going to work out for me, I was apprehensive about going into EMS because EMT-Bs are a dime a dozen.  What's more, employment opportunities are tight here in Western Maine, a poor area of a poor state.  However, my mother-in-law (an LPN) advised me that because becoming a basic is so easy, many people who get hired are... well... not so great.  There is usually someone being fired at any given point.

To boost my credentials, I took several A&P courses.  I am still working on getting a health science certificate, which requires another semester.  I am also working on becoming an Intermediate.  

Until then, I work per diem, and get called in enough to try and impress the staff.  I'm hoping for the best, and I think with a little more education and a visible passion for patient care, there is no need to worry about lack of a job.


----------



## HNcorpsman (Sep 18, 2009)

bro, what do you mean it doesn't qualify as experience... you will learn alot as an ER tech, probably more so than an EMT-B... plus you might get the opportunity become Phlebotomy certified, which will help when you start doing IVs as a Paramedic... Maybe even ACLS certified as well..


----------



## Sapphyre (Sep 18, 2009)

HNcorpsman said:


> bro, what do you mean it doesn't qualify as experience... you will learn alot as an ER tech, probably more so than an EMT-B...



HN, most of the Paramedic schools in California, with the experience requirement also state that a certain amount of it (6 of the 12 months for where I want to go) be "prehospital."  Sure, doing discharges for that time isn't truly prehospital, but for some reason they count that over ER Tech....  ER Tech DOES count towards PA school though....


----------



## spisco85 (Sep 18, 2009)

Move to CT. Plenty of agencies hiring.


----------



## Delando (Sep 19, 2009)

Hey man, I just got certified in Aug in missouri, still looking for a job right now. Keep looking, jobs open, but they get snatched up quick. 

we had 3 full time EMT B jobs at a local hospital, and 4 more PT and Per Diems
it's only been 2 weeks. and the FT are already gone. I probably should have Applied then, even when my certification were pending. 

But i'm applying for a transport comp right now. I get what other folks are saying about volunteering. keep the skills sharp, and more importantly, keep your ears in the community, you'll get a better idea where they might be opening.  

heck, talk to your old EMT instructor about it. he/she might know something.
Good luck.


----------



## Burlyskink (Sep 20, 2009)

HNcorpsman said:


> Yeah, most of openings for EMT-B and P will be in Po Dunk nowhere. The best places to work in AZ are gonna be Tucson, Phoenix surrounding areas, and flagstaff... I think southwest only operates in the PIMA county area (tucson) Phoenix and flagstaff I believe are operated by Rural/Metro...
> 
> I think you should look into ER Tech jobs...



Hmm, Im currently a student but when I got out I was hoping to look for a Job. Ive done some research and apparently lots of people who work/or have worked for southwest hate it. So I have to ask, do you know any place that would hire an 18 yo EMT B? I mean, I also plan to go straight to medic school right after but it would be nice to have a job, and get my foot in the door. Also, I currently live in Peoria if that helps.


----------



## subliminal1284 (Sep 20, 2009)

Its possible but places are going to be extremely leary of hiring an 18 yo due to lack experience and lack of maturity in most people that age.


----------



## TransportJockey (Sep 20, 2009)

Burlyskink said:


> Hmm, Im currently a student but when I got out I was hoping to look for a Job. Ive done some research and apparently lots of people who work/or have worked for southwest hate it. So I have to ask, do you know any place that would hire an 18 yo EMT B? I mean, I also plan to go straight to medic school right after but it would be nice to have a job, and get my foot in the door. Also, I currently live in Peoria if that helps.



Look at some EDs or the hospital floors and see if they need techs.


----------



## rescue99 (Sep 20, 2009)

choe83188 said:


> =) Thanks for the encouragement.
> 
> Sorry! just one more question! =(
> 
> Is it considered impolite/unethical/immoral/unprofessional to apply more than once to a company? these would be companies that I have not heard back from; I wouldn't apply to the ones who have said they would keep my application on file.



Of course not! Apply until they notice!


----------



## Burlyskink (Sep 21, 2009)

subliminal1284 said:


> Its possible but places are going to be extremely leary of hiring an 18 yo due to lack experience and lack of maturity in most people that age.



Yea that is what I thought.. 



jtpaintball70 said:


> Look at some EDs or the hospital floors and see if they need techs.



Ok I will do that, I am actually going to be doing my clinical in an ER so maybe I can make a good name for myself at that hospital. It is kind of lame right now because, I am only 17 so I am going to have to wait a little less then half a year  or a little more(I haven't actually worked out how long exactly) before I can even take the NREMT test.


----------



## TransportJockey (Sep 21, 2009)

Burlyskink said:


> Yea that is what I thought..
> 
> 
> 
> Ok I will do that, I am actually going to be doing my clinical in an ER so maybe I can make a good name for myself at that hospital. It is kind of lame right now because, I am only 17 so I am going to have to wait a little less then half a year  or a little more(I haven't actually worked out how long exactly) before I can even take the NREMT test.



Then don't bother applying at hospitals. You generally need to be licensed and over 18 to work in a hospital. I know at 21 I'm the youngest person working at my hospital.


----------



## Burlyskink (Sep 21, 2009)

jtpaintball70 said:


> Then don't bother applying at hospitals. You generally need to be licensed and over 18 to work in a hospital. I know at 21 I'm the youngest person working at my hospital.



Oh well yea, I didn't mean right after the class was over; though that may have been what I wrote. What I mean is after I am NREMT certified


----------



## HNcorpsman (Sep 21, 2009)

hey man... I have a pretty similar story to yours. I went to EMT-B school while I was 17 or so, maybe 18... got my NREMT-B and applied to all of the ambulance places in tucson and Phoenix... the result, was that I needed to be 21 to be hired... Im not telling you not to try but its gonna be difficult, the west coast seems to be more strict on these types of things... after that option failed i started applying to hospitals and me and my buddy, who was 17 at the time got accepted to st josephs hospital, but we had to go through training before working, which they would pay for anyways ( good deal) long story short, my buddy took the job offer i did not, instead i joined the Navy as a corpsman because i figured when i get out I will be 23 and will learn WAY more than i would in a hospital or as an EMT-B or P... I have not been disappointed so far... Im not recommending you join the navy or anything i was just telling you what I did because of the age issue. but the lesson to learn from me is that some hospital will hire at 17... they might not let you work full fledged as a ER tech but you can get your foot in the door... just dont give up... you want to become an EMT, become one!


----------



## Burlyskink (Sep 21, 2009)

HNcorpsman said:


> hey man... I have a pretty similar story to yours. I went to EMT-B school while I was 17 or so, maybe 18... got my NREMT-B and applied to all of the ambulance places in tucson and Phoenix... the result, was that I needed to be 21 to be hired... Im not telling you not to try but its gonna be difficult, the west coast seems to be more strict on these types of things... after that option failed i started applying to hospitals and me and my buddy, who was 17 at the time got accepted to st josephs hospital, but we had to go through training before working, which they would pay for anyways ( good deal) long story short, my buddy took the job offer i did not, instead i joined the Navy as a corpsman because i figured when i get out I will be 23 and will learn WAY more than i would in a hospital or as an EMT-B or P... I have not been disappointed so far... Im not recommending you join the navy or anything i was just telling you what I did because of the age issue. but the lesson to learn from me is that some hospital will hire at 17... they might not let you work full fledged as a ER tech but you can get your foot in the door... just dont give up... you want to become an EMT, become one!


Ok, thank you for your words of support bro, I do appreciate it(Everyone on this forum is awesome btw). I have actually thought about joining the military before, but so far I have considered it my last choice if I am unable to get a job doing what I want to do. You say you joined the navy, is there anything at all that you regret about it? If I was to join I am not exactly sure what branch I would join either, although the Marines are out for me... Also, what exactly do you do in the navy?


----------



## eveningsky339 (Sep 21, 2009)

Age can be a problem...  But I was hired when I was 19.  Interestingly enough, I still am 19.  :wacko:

Wear a suit to any and all interviews.  Speak clearly and fluently.  Act professional.  

Companies are a little concerned when it comes to hiring guys like us because a lot of people don't have the maturity to handle the job.  You need to show them that you are mature and very serious about this.  If ambulance companies won't hire you, try to go for an ER tech.

You've probably heard this before, and I don't want to sound like a broken record, but this is my advice.


----------



## Burlyskink (Sep 21, 2009)

eveningsky339 said:


> Age can be a problem...  But I was hired when I was 19.  Interestingly enough, I still am 19.  :wacko:
> 
> Wear a suit to any and all interviews.  Speak clearly and fluently.  Act professional.
> 
> ...


Ok so wear a suit and just look and act professional. Are most company's concerned with hairstyle? Like my hair used to be down to my shoulders, but now I am completely bald. I do not plan on growing it out that long again but should I grow it out a little or will they not care that I am bald?


----------



## Level1pedstech (Sep 21, 2009)

You may not get a second chance on securing a job with your age and lack of experience so you want to make sure and do very well on any interview you get. Go to firecareers.com and do a search in the forums for interview advice specifically include posts by Battalion Chief Paul Lepore and Captain Bob Smith. Both have extensive experience interviewing candidates for two large metropolitan departments in CA and have been very successful with coaching perspective recruits. There is a ton of information about giving a good interview and how to rise above the mediocre candidates. This advice works well for any profession and is well worth the time.

  Firecareers is a great site for anyone interested in emergency services and has contributors from all areas of the field. It is a paid site for job notifications but there is plenty of free content. Do yourself a favor and spend some time learning how to give a good interview, you don't have alot to bring to the table at this time and like I said you may only get one chance. If you get an interview for an ER tech position I can give you a few tips that might help.


----------



## Level1pedstech (Sep 21, 2009)

eveningsky339

 I think you have it backwards,you have a much better chance at getting a job as a new provider with an outside agency. Any tech job that requires preforming procedures on patients will be not only be hard to find but the process is very competitive and full of highly qualified applicants most of whom already have field experience above the basic level.


----------



## Burlyskink (Sep 21, 2009)

Level1pedstech said:


> You may not get a second chance on securing a job with your age and lack of experience so you want to make sure and do very well on any interview you get. Go to firecareers.com and do a search in the forums for interview advice specifically include posts by Battalion Chief Paul Lepore and Captain Bob Smith. Both have extensive experience interviewing candidates for two large metropolitan departments in CA and have been very successful with coaching perspective recruits. There is a ton of information about giving a good interview and how to rise above the mediocre candidates. This advice works well for any profession and is well worth the time.
> 
> Firecareers is a great site for anyone interested in emergency services and has contributors from all areas of the field. It is a paid site for job notifications but there is plenty of free content. Do yourself a favor and spend some time learning how to give a good interview, you don't have alot to bring to the table at this time and like I said you may only get one chance. If you get an interview for an ER tech position I can give you a few tips that might help.



Thank you for the link, I will check it out.

Also to the OP sorry for ninja-ing your thread h34r:


----------



## HNcorpsman (Sep 21, 2009)

I will say once more for S and Gs... I am not recommending you to join the military, I just don't want to be seen as "recruiting" you... On that note the military has its ups and downs, as does any job and there are awesome people and not so much people as well.. you said the marine corps is out for you, is that because they dont have medical personnel? Well they do, they are Navy corpsman, haha. this is what i do in the navy... I am a FMF (fleet marine force) corpsman and i am assigned to a marine corps unit, I do everything the marines do except i take care of them as well... I give shots/vaccines/Immunizations, conduct sick call, give IVs, draw blood, teach combat life saver classes, and many, many, many other things... why dont you PM me if you want to learn more about what its like, the good and the bad....


----------



## Burlyskink (Sep 21, 2009)

HNcorpsman said:


> I will say once more for S and Gs... I am not recommending you to join the military, I just don't want to be seen as "recruiting" you... On that note the military has its ups and downs, as does any job and there are awesome people and not so much people as well.. you said the marine corps is out for you, is that because they dont have medical personnel? Well they do, they are Navy corpsman, haha. this is what i do in the navy... I am a FMF (fleet marine force) corpsman and i am assigned to a marine corps unit, I do everything the marines do except i take care of them as well... I give shots/vaccines/Immunizations, conduct sick call, give IVs, draw blood, teach combat life saver classes, and many, many, many other things... why dont you PM me if you want to learn more about what its like, the good and the bad....



Well first things first, I don't want you to be seen as recruiting me either because you aren't. You are informing me, so that I may make an informed decision instead of just going in head first. After all I did say that joining the military is on the bottom of my list(not a bad thing, I would rather just work on an ambo)

The main reason I am/was against the marines is because pretty much 'almost' every marine I have met has been self absorbed and totally into themselves thinking that they are BA. Although, it is wrong of me to condemn every marine, I am sure that there are many marines that are pretty cool. I do like the fact that you give shots and take care of them and stuff though. 

Also, I will most definitely send you a pm.


----------



## HNcorpsman (Sep 22, 2009)

HA HA HA!!! your description of marines is pretty accurate!! as a stereotype you are absolutely correct! I dont know what it is, but something they learn, I guess in boot camp really makes them cocky! they really do think they can do anything... But there are some seriously cool marines that I have had the pleasure to meet and serve with. Usually the young ones are like what you said but if you meet a marine who has been for like 4 or 5 years they are usually pretty chill... one thing though, if there is one type of person who i had to depend on my life for it would no doubt be a US Marine.. they are extremely good at what they do.


----------



## Shishkabob (Sep 22, 2009)

Burlyskink said:


> The main reason I am/was against the marines is because pretty much 'almost' every marine I have met has been self absorbed and totally into themselves thinking that they are BA. Although, it is wrong of me to condemn every marine, I am sure that there are many marines that are pretty cool. I do like the fact that you give shots and take care of them and stuff though.



Marine*



Having said that... go to MCRD, come back and tell me you aren't arrogant about going through 13 weeks of heck.  


Or in the case of people like Hotel and I... 13 weeks, get injured and sent home.



Either / or


----------

